# Hashimotos & Inflammed Lymph Nodes



## darlisar (Aug 1, 2010)

With hashimoto's, could this cause swollen lymph nodes, or infected lymph nodes? My daughter(14) went to the dr and was told she had lymphadenitis. She was having front neck pain and pain on the right side of her neck for 3 days and the day I took her she woke up with underneath her chin swollen, puffy cheeks and eyelids puffy. When she would hold her head all the way back it would hurt her quite a bit. She also said it felt difficult to swallow, like it was getting stuck or not go down. Could all this be from having hashimoto's? Oh, and she had not been or was not sick. However she was feeling tired. I asked dr if could be related to thyroid and he wasn't that helpful, just said would run thyroid labs n check them. Her last visit in April with endo dr said her goiter had grown a little bit and her lymph nodes on left seem inflammed and asked if she had been sick, which again she had not been. Any help would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Mommaof2 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have had that feeling with my thyroid. Hard to swallow and alot of discomfort. Spoke to my endo and he said next time it happens to go to ent doc. I haven't been yet. On another note my daughter who is 8 woke up one morning with a very swollen spot under her chin and it ended up being a blocked salivary gland. You could look it up just to check. It was very painful for her. Sour candy and rubbing it helped it clear up but sometimes requires antibiotics. As far as the goiter being larger mine comes and goes, I notice if I am really careful to take my meds on empty stomach it helps. My test results are always within range no matter how I feel.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't believe it is related to thyroid. Lymphadenitis is caused by a bacterial infection.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/001301.htm


----------

